# Today's Recipe: Simple Shrimp Salad Sandwich



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*A Simple Shrimp Salad Sandwich

*Often a "salad" like this is made with mayonnaise, however, I was looking for something that would be lower in calories and fat yet still taste good. A lot of low fat mayo just doesn't have the flavor or the texture that I like. This version uses ricotta and yogurt.

1 cup part skim ricotta cheese
2 Tbs plain low fat or non-fat yogurt
1 tsp grated lemon zest
2 Tbs chopped fresh dill, tarragon, or fennel tops *OR* 
½ tsp dried dill or tarragon, crumbled
3/4 - lb small shrimp (salad shrimp or similar)
salt and pepper to taste
Dash of hot pepper sauce, cayenne, or perhaps paprika 
4 Kaiser rolls
shredded lettuce - perhaps arugula

Combine the ricotta, yogurt, and lemon zest and mix well - about a minute in the food processor or blender or until very smooth. Add the herbs and blend until they are finely chopped. Transfer to a bowl and mix in the shrimp. Season to taste and serve on the kaiser roll (I like the ones with poppy seed) topped with the lettuce.

This will make two - four sandwiches.


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

Mix the shrimp with cream cheese and green onios worshire sauce and old bay seasoning


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While that may be tasty, it doesn't meet my requirements for low fat and low calories.

Calories in Cream Cheese
Calories in Ricotta, Part Skim Milk Cheese

It might be nice for someone else ...

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmmm sounds yummmy!!! Could maybe use low fat cottage(curd) cheese/ low fat cream cheese for other variations? Don't know how they compare to ricotta calorie wise, just a thought. And maybe snipped chives.

Maybe try it as a wrap with finely sliced red (spanish) salad onion. (Don't you love how you present a recipe and ppl want to change it - sorry!)

Just gotta wait for the weather to heat up here to try it - its nice weather for ducks at the mo.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think that cottage cheese would work very well with shrimp, but hey, give it a try. You might like it, or it may lead to other discoveries.

Here's a calorie counter: Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program

I like the idea of a wrap ... I'll try that.

Presenting a recipe here is, in part, to generate discussion and maybe get new ideas. It's great that something I post, either a recipe that I've found or that I'm working on or have created, generates some feedback and ideas.

Enjoy,

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

In keeping with your suggestions, I was thinking of a way to enjoy the salad but further reduce the calories and the carbs. Maybe getting rid of the bun completely and serving the salad on some nice, crisp romaine leaves.

Thanks for jumping in ...

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The main place to change calories is the dressing/binder.

You could do some interesting changes there but they radically alter the salad. Each change seems inclined to different styles of breads too.

For instance, something hot and sweet such as some honey, grainy mustard and cayenne. You could probably sub in some cocktail sauce in a still different variation.

Something along the lines of a peanut sauce for satay could be adapted to a binding dressing and use grilled shrimp. 

Even the coconut shrimp approach with some sticky orange marmalade, shredded toasted coconut and again a little heat.

Each of these need a light hand with the dressing to not overpower the shrimp.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the calorie counter Shel - very handy! We're all watching our weight here so that'll be very useful, Have teenage kids who are very body image conscious at the moment so I reckon I'll get them to plan a few meals using that as an aide. Should get them to cook it too....:chef:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Seems that Shel deleted his response, but I'll respond anyway as there's some good points to both sides.

Shel commented about convenience and speed and the radical departure of my suggestions.

The first comments are based primarily on what you have around to work with. I wouldn't make a shrimp sandwich filling without a pre-cooked shrimp on hand. So in my case that means leftovers. Which may or may not have been grilled, boiled or sauted

Now while I usually have some plain yogurt on hand, I rarely have ricotta. So for me the original dressing is a bit of a stretch. But the satay dressing can be made in under 5 minutes with some peanut butter, garlic, fish sauce, sambal, lime, some chive or green onion and perhaps a bit of oil which are all things I usually do have in my kitchen and garden. 

No one stocks their kitchen the same way. No good or bad here, merely different.

I acknowledged the radical departure in my post originally. Yep, they're pretty radical. No doubt about it. But they're flavors I'd enjoy even if not in the traditional vein. 

No harm no foul.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I deleted my post because I thought better about what I said, how I said it, and realized that, as you say, we all have different ways of stocking our kitchens. I often have a package of frozen shrimp in the freezer, and a great fish monger nearby for fresher stuff. Plus, my circumstance is such that it's easy for my to buy fresh items from specialty shops when and as I need or want them than it is for most people. I shop almost every day, certainly four or so times a week.

Shel


----------

